# Angry Birds movie set for 1st July 2016



## Flash (May 17, 2013)

The long discussed Angry Birds movie has officially fallen into the hands of Sony Pictures Entertainment, where the game's developer Rovio announced it's set to come out 1st July 2016. That's a Friday, so clear your calenders now.

The movie will be in 3D and is being developed, produced and financed by Rovio. Additionally,* Iron Man and Despicable Me *producers, David Maisel and John Cohen respectively, will be on board as well.

Sony chairpeople Michael Lynton and Amy Pascal said, "Every studio in town would love to add Angry Birds to their slate. There are few titles out there that bring this kind of excitement, brand awareness and built-in audience to the table."

After all, games in the Angry Birds franchise have been downloaded more than 1.7 billion times to date across various platforms. So _of course_ that translates to those who want to see these fowl star in a movie.

No director or actors have been announced for the project, but here's hoping Mickey Rourke is available. As for director, well, John Woo likes filming birds in slow-motion, right?

Angry Birds movie set for 1st July 2016 &bull; News &bull; iPhone &bull; Eurogamer.net


*www.4smileys.com/smileys/jumping-smileys/jumping_smiley19.gifAngry birds fans - Time to rejoice!! *www.4smileys.com/smileys/jumping-smileys/jumping_smiley19.gif


----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2013)

Is this gonna be animated or live action.. ?? lol
because if it's live action, it would be really amusing to watch


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 17, 2013)

Sh!t film for a sh!t game
While film material games like ME or UC stay in the shadows.....


----------



## Flash (May 17, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Sh!t film for a *sh!t game
> *While film material games like ME or UC stay in the shadows.....





			
				Eurogamer.net said:
			
		

> After all, games in the *Angry Birds franchise have been downloaded more than 1.7 billion times *to date across various platforms.



Got my question?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 17, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Got my question?



Best selling != Good game.....


Or maybe be i just hate all Mobile/Casual games 



and from when did angry birds have a good story to make a film on it?


----------



## Flash (May 17, 2013)

Angry Birds is more or like "Finding Nemo", except that "Birds" are replaced by fishes, and "Egg" is replaced by NEMO.
Isn't this enough to make a movie?

Moreover, Angry Birds game is like "Harry Potter" of Game world fantasized by Children. So my assumption is it will be a HIT.


----------



## RCuber (May 17, 2013)

now a movie.. enough of birds.. im gonna make kebabs and biryani of those birds


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 17, 2013)

RCuber said:


> now a movie.. enough of birds.. im gonna make kebabs and biryani of those birds



You seem to be a hungry bird.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 17, 2013)

I will catch those birds and barbecue them





			
				Megatron said:
			
		

> Slowly,Painfully


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2013)

0/10, would not watch.

I wish someone make a movie on the Warhammer 40k franchise.


----------



## RCuber (May 17, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> You seem to be a hungry bird.*CAT*



Fixed.. 

Now I fear they would retaliate over my comments.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## Flash (May 17, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> 0/10, would not watch.
> 
> I wish someone make a movie on the Warhammer 40k franchise.



Ultramarines: A Warhammer 40,000 Movie (2010) - IMDb
Already one is there.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 17, 2013)

someone make a film on ME2.
they can take the guys who did the VFX for Star Trek


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Ultramarines: A Warhammer 40,000 Movie (2010) - IMDb
> Already one is there.



Have you seen the graphics? Looks like DirectX 8 graphics. I mean a proper live action Warhammer 40k movie, perhaps something based on the Horus Heresy.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> 0/10, would not watch.
> 
> I wish someone make a movie on the Warhammer 40k franchise.



Your wish has been served: Ultramarines: A Warhammer 40,000 Movie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyway, who's your favourite race? I like the Tau empire best.

EDIT: Damn didn't notice someone had responded.

I would not want a live-action film. I want some high quality 3D renders instead. I'm guessing you only play the video games? I'd love to get into the tabletop game but I'm not sure anybody _else_ is interested.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 18, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Have you seen the graphics? Looks like DirectX 8 graphics. I mean a proper live action Warhammer 40k movie, perhaps something based on the Horus Heresy.



u mean as they did with halo......... istill loved the halo movie gives an awesome feeling after watching it and ya i liked the warhammer movie it was my introduction to warhammer franchise ........ they i played it first two games


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (May 19, 2013)

Wow lets see how this turns out but three years is a long time to wait


----------



## Ironman (May 26, 2013)

Yes yes make another Movie ! and make millions


----------



## RCuber (May 26, 2013)

wait.. the year is 2016? lol then I might go with my nephew


----------



## flytech2 (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice Very cool! I look forward to seeing this, can't wait!


----------



## TheLetterD (Jul 23, 2013)

Wait.... people are still playing Angry Birds???


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 23, 2013)

, now a movie.!!
// should never have let those birdies hatch. //


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 23, 2013)

RCuber said:


> wait.. the year is 2016? lol then I might go with my nephew




who "Rubik" ?!


----------



## theserpent (Jul 23, 2013)

What? The whole movie will be on a person completing all the levels of Angry birds? LOL

with 3 stars?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 23, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> who "Rubik" ?!


What?


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 20, 2013)

theserpent said:


> What? The whole movie will be on a person completing all the levels of Angry birds? LOL
> 
> with 3 stars?



Those guys will be given opportunity for voice acting for those birds


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2013)

it was 2015 earlier...but is the TV episode released?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/155055-angry-birds-tv.html



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Sh!t film for a sh!t game
> While film material games like ME or UC stay in the shadows.....


not at all a sh!t game & 
Best selling == Good game (otherwise why wud so many download a sh!t game...)


----------

